
This Weekend in Ghent, BE: Newline - n1231231231234
https://0x20.be/landing/newline.php
======
n1231231231234
If you happen to be in Belgium this weekend or know someone who is: Newline is
the annual conference by the local computer club. This year's programme is
pretty stellar (
[https://hackerspace.gent/newline](https://hackerspace.gent/newline) ).
Everyone is welcome, the entire event is free.

edit: fixed link

